# [SSH] probleme de nom hote (resolu)

## mcsky2

Bonjour,

J'ai suivi les explications du tunel ssh https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-281671.html pour ne pas taper le mot de passe a chaque fois que je fais un ssh.

Seulement je rencontre un probleme au niveau du nom d'hote.

Quand je veux creer une cle prive/publique avec la commande "ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 1024" sur mon compte toto, il me prend le nom d'hote "toto@mamachine"

Il reprend le host de hostname. Mais cette cle n'est plus valide pour une autre machine qui se trouve a l'exterieur car il ne connait pas "mamachine". Normal

Quand je fait une creation de cle, il devrait choisir toto@mamachine.monorganisation.org ou mieux toto@monorganisation.org

Que dois-je changer pour que ca marche (hostname, domainname...)

Merci pour vos explicationsLast edited by mcsky2 on Mon Oct 31, 2005 4:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## scout

 *mcsky2 wrote:*   

> Quand je veux creer une cle prive/publique avec la commande "ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 1024" sur mon compte toto, il me prend le nom d'hote "toto@mamachine"
> 
> Il reprend le host de hostname. Mais cette cle n'est plus valide pour une autre machine qui se trouve a l'exterieur car il ne connait pas "mamachine".

 

chez moi la clef privée ne porte aucune trace du nom d'hote, seul la clef publique contient un toto@mamachine; d'ailleur je ne sais même pas si elle est lue, c'est surtout sa contrepartie dans le authorized keys sur l'hote distant qui est importante. ensuite si jamais je change en toto@pipo (j'ai vraiment mis litéralement pipo ...) et bien ça marche toujours aussi bien. Conclusion que j'en tire: à priori ssh ignore le nom d'hote indiqué dans les clef publiques, et donc ton problème se situerait ailleurs.

Pourrais tu nous préciser exactement ce que tu veux faire ? car si j'ai bien compris, tu souhaites avoir la même clef privée dans ton home sur les différentes ordinateurs, c'est bien ça ?

----------

## mcsky2

Mon but est de faire un scp toutes les 3 mn (cron) de l'exterieur vers mon serveur perso (monorganisation.org) sans qu'il demande le mot de passe.

J'essaie deja avec un ssh. J'ai copie le fichier id_rsa.pub (serveur monorganisation.org) vers la machine qui fait le scp (en renommant en autorized_keys)

Et la il me demande tjs le mot de passe.  Le fichier autorized_keys ressemble a ca : ssh-rsa TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT= toto@mamachine. C'est le fait de trouver toto@mamachine a la fin du fichier  quii m'interpellait. 

Alors soit il y a une option dans sshd_config, soit je me gourre de sens.

----------

## scout

 *mcsky2 wrote:*   

> soit je me gourre de sens.

 

sur la machine qui lances le scp (donc celle ou tu fais le cron), sur celle là tu crées la clef, et tu mets la clef publique sur l'autre.

----------

## mcsky2

ca n'a rien change. Il me demande tjs mon mot de passe

J'ai modifie aussi mon sshd_conf et ca change rien

RSAAuthentication yes

PubkeyAuthentication yes

AuthorizedKeysFile      .ssh/authorized_keysLast edited by mcsky2 on Mon Oct 31, 2005 2:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Starch

À tout hasard... tu as bien un PubKeyAuthentification à yes dans le sshd_config ?

----------

## mcsky2

je l'ai change en effet mais nada

----------

## Starch

 *mcsky2 wrote:*   

> RSAAuthentication yes

 

ça, ça sert à rien (protocole 1 seulement)

Tu as bien id_dsa.pub et id_dsa dans ton ~/.ssh sur la machine cliente ?

Tu n'as pas surchargé le IdentityFile dans ton ~/.ssh/config ?

----------

## mcsky2

Oui j'ai bien ces fichiers + autorized_keys

C'est du rsa et mon config contient :

ForwardAgent=yes

Host=mamachine

Hostname=monorganisation.org

User=toto

Compression=yes

C'est quoi la difference entre dsa et rsa ?

----------

## Starch

 *mcsky2 wrote:*   

> Oui j'ai bien ces fichiers + autorized_keys

 

Le authorized_keys, c'est côté serveur qu'il le faut.

Notes le « h » aussi. 

 *mcsky2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est du rsa 
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Aucune idée. En tout cas l'option RSAAuth... ne sert à rien dans les deux cas (cf. man sshd_config).

----------

## scout

 *Starch wrote:*   

>  *mcsky2 wrote:*   C'est quoi la difference entre dsa et rsa ? 
> 
> Aucune idée.

 

C'est deux méthodes de cryptage/signatures différentes

RSA: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rivest_Shamir_Adleman

DSA: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Signature_Algorithm

----------

## mcsky2

Ca a marché. C'etait le h qui manquait

Merci

----------

## scout

 *mcsky2 wrote:*   

> Ca a marché. C'etait le h qui manquait

 

 :Mr. Green:  j'avais même pas remarqué

----------

## Starch

 *scout wrote:*   

>  *mcsky2 wrote:*   Ca a marché. C'etait le h qui manquait 
> 
>  j'avais même pas remarqué

 

Le première fois, j'ai cru à une faute de frappe. La deuxième, j'ai eu un doute  :Smile: 

----------

